# This should help Safeguard lose all contractors and clients



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

A friend of mine sent this today....wow. And they wonder why they don't have any good contractors to cover their a$$ when needed.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

:yawn::yawn::yawn::yawn:


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

safeguard dropout said:


> A friend of mine sent this today....wow. And they wonder why they don't have any good contractors to cover their a$$ when needed.


Well, this is exactly my point. I had an email from who knows who over at SG another day saying she wanted to talk to me about some orders. My blood started to boil as we don't do any work for these jokes for a while now. I politely tell her in email go jump in to the lake or call with further instructions. So she called and informed me that we have some charge backs for some orders that we been to 3 years ago for not reporting some damages. I didn't even asked about what damages. I did whoever explained the cause of their lack of the vendors. That same day we received email from another person explaining how noone allowed to deny any work in the zone as apparently they have no people. I tried to explain to the first lady that we didn't have any AR with them. I had an impression that lady didn't know what I was talking about as she didn't seem to be overly upset about the fact that they paid from their own pocket and kept telling me to watch for invoice with charge backs in them. I could not deliver the message that you can't send negative invoice, but boy, what do I know. After that I ended up spelling the rest of it out, you can imagine. To the second one I said we capped until further notice.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Think for a minute, the mindset that these folks have with preservation contractors and how they daily and without concern go about what should be considered completely ridiculous, if not unethical and/or borderline illegal. Then imagine the responses they get using the same tactics and mentality when dealing with the general contractor who owns an established reputable business.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

I think I may give them a go...... NOT...:thumbsup:


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

has anyone been following the IC/Employee issue???
AMS & This company are next...

FAS has already lost as did Buczek and Berghorst...
Everything I have read in this thread you are employees...stop being siussy';s and get involved in the lawsuits and send a message to Klien...


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

How is AMS next? My understanding is they were dissolved.


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*i bet the idiots in Minnesota are lining up*

The guys that still do the work for safeguard that dont suck on there feild qc tit will still be raising there hands wanting to do work for them... 

I heard you now have to do everything, landscape package, gutters, pressure wash, etc... Yeah cause that crap wont take all day.. so 
lets see you now need a dump truck for the mulch, a boom truck to do the windows and gutters, and a dump trailer to haul everything.. ez.. 9 person crews on a 400$ job no problem lol


I bet cassandra is sitting there with her fire crotch face saying im the ruler of Minnesota lol.. .:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: and Palmer for SG that guy still needs to be kicked in the head.. Im sorry to everyone but safeguard stole almost xxx,xxx$ from me so im salty.. i hope nothing but the worst for them.. :innocent::innocent::innocent:


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

Cleanupman said:


> has anyone been following the IC/Employee issue???
> AMS & This company are next...
> 
> FAS has already lost as did Buczek and Berghorst...
> Everything I have read in this thread you are employees...stop being siussy';s and get involved in the lawsuits and send a message to Klien...


Any information on lawsuit? Can't wait to join. Pls anyone having any information on one, send us a PM Or post below


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Some just stay in the biz for way too long.


----------

